# Pics. of my girls in the GTO



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

If i am not allowed to post pictures up in this thread, i am sorry, and an Admin will tell me not to again "im not sure?" Anyway these are a few pics. of my 2 girls enjoying our new toy  The 16 year old is behind the wheel, and the 14 year old is shotgun. Just thought i would share :cheers


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks Good.
Need one of them doin' a burnout.

Larry


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

I can only imagine dad (me) watching my 16 year old fry the tires off of the goat !!! It would make my day  But she wants to wait until shes 18 to drive :-( I guess i can respect that, but i have been waiting years to teach her how to drive. She's just not interested...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

What?? Not driving til she's 18? Saves you on insurance!!
All I was thinking was Hide the keys, lol..


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

Lmao jetstang, i hear ya man, and your right... More money for her College/ GTO mod's lol.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I like the stripes with the LS2.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

Ty Dustyminpin, 9 out of 10 people like them. I always like to hear other opinions. Off topic, but i love my minpin (coolest dog ever) expensive though.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Couldn't agree more. We have 2. A 13 year old male that is healthier at his age then I am at 34, lol, and a super fat 5 year old female that my step-daughter has affectionately nick-named The Phat-Phat. Minpins are proof that God loves us...

My lincense plate reads M1NPN, lol. Have the Alabama sports car museum license plate that only lets you have 5 letters/numbers and MINPN was already taken.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

6speedlover said:


> But she wants to wait until shes 18 to drive :-(


Must be some trend in today's generation. My oldest didn't wasn't in any hurry to drive either. The wife and I had to push him into it when he was almost 18. I hear similar stores from other friends and family. I don't get it. Back in the day I couldn't wait to get my license and my first set of wheels. After all that's one of the greatest ways to gain and exert your independence.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

BWinc, I dont understand it either?? Years ago, when i was 16, you had to pry me out of my car lol... And @ dustyminpin, thats awesome man. Our 6 year old is overweight also lol. She loves all of us in the family, but she will not leave my wife's side. I read somewhere that they are one person dogs. Do your dogs take full affection to one person in your home??


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

The male goes wherever I go and the female favors my step-daughter but loves us all and runs off anybody else who doesn't live there, lol.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

Are they guarding the baby in this pic. ? They are great looking minpins !


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Ya. Which is weird because they've never really been around a baby before. Just natural instinct I guess.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Car looks great.

To make sure I got this right, you have almost 16 years between your oldest and youngest?


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanx for the car comment Mike V. And i think you might of read the post's wrong. In the pics. are my 16 year old, and 14 year old, and in the middle of the thread we started talking about minpin's (dogs) you might of cofused the ages


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh okay LOL. I saw the baby and thought - well, just got it wrong.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

Mike V at least i got a good laugh out of it, you had me thinking there for a minute lol. And dustyminpin, i'll get a pic. up of my chubby minpin, in the goat


----------

